# newbies



## sueanbri (May 8, 2009)

hello to all, we moved to a small village riba fria (10 kms from peniche) almost two years ago and was wondering if any other expats live nearby, both myself and husband would like to find friends, also my sister and husband (we all live in the same house which is converted into two dwellings) are craving english company would love to hear from you.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*hi nwebies*

Hi newbies how are you doing i have have lived here for about 5 years i love it , i live near bomberall ,and would love to make new friends to we have lots of friends we have made over the past few years and have lots of fun love to here from you boyh soon patsy xx


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi have only just seen your posts!
There is a group for ladies in Caldas that meet twice a month, If you would like details feel free to contact me the next one is on Monday 8th June. Its a great way of meeting other expats, good luck we are here just dotted around


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

*Moved*

Where is peniche?



sueanbri said:


> hello to all, we moved to a small village riba fria (10 kms from peniche) almost two years ago and was wondering if any other expats live nearby, both myself and husband would like to find friends, also my sister and husband (we all live in the same house which is converted into two dwellings) are craving english company would love to hear from you.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hi have only just seen your posts!
> There is a group for ladies in Caldas that meet twice a month, If you would like details feel free to contact me the next one is on Monday 8th June. Its a great way of meeting other expats, good luck we are here just dotted around


Hi,
What time do these meetings start?


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

silvers said:


> hi,
> what time do these meetings start?


at 10.30 am


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Margaret and Dave said:


> Where is peniche?


Its a peninsular on the Coast approx 90kms north of Lisbon, we have great beaches here and all around this area, but then thats why its called costa da Prata - Silver Coast


----------



## DXBME (Feb 9, 2009)

Concur!!!!
Great beaches, friendly people and fantastic food not to mention wine!!!!


----------

